# Workhorse 8.1 vs. Triton V 10



## ed859

Looking at two Class A motorhomes...one has the Workhorse 8.1 vortec engine the other the Triton V 10...any input on gas milage or dependable...both are in the 33' and 34' length


----------



## LEN

Both will do the job. Both get about the same 7-8 MPG. If the 8.1 has the Allison trans that would be a big plus over the ford trans. You don't give the year your looking at, there it can make a difference also. The ford in later years with the 5 and now 6 speed trans is up to pare also.

LEN


----------



## C Nash

I have the Ford V10 2002 and it has never had any problems.  I agree with Len on the transmission.  I did go to synthetic trans fluid as it will handle heat better and heat kills transmissions. I think the Ford has a better cooling system than the Chevy.  I am a Chevy person but didnt let the Ford be a deal breaker.  Either one depends on previous owner care and service.  new models only have the Ford chassic I think.  Len is correct on MPG.  I average 8 but did get 13 MPG crossing Texas with 40 MPH tail wind LOL
.  Mine is a 33 ft PBD HR


----------

